# Lovely male neutered tabby needs a home (in Manchester but can transport)



## Rebeccaxxx (Jul 20, 2011)

Hello,

I found this lovely boy in Bury, Greater Manchester in mid December. He had no microchip and was not neutered, and we have been unable to find his owners. He is definitely a pet though, as he loves to sit on laps, miaow and play with toys, and isn't too keen on going outside. He gets on ok with my cats, but I don't have the space to keep him, and he is currently living in my parents' spare room (they have 4 cats so no space there either). The cats protection league in my area neutered and micro-chipped him, and screened him for common diseases (all negative) but they had no room to take him in.

I did manage to rehome him with a lady at work, but after three weeks, her two cats had been unable to accept him, and refused to come in when he was there, so I have had to take him back.

So if anyone thinks they have the room for a confident, loving and playful neutered tom, please get in touch. I can transport him if needed. We don't know how old he is, guesses range from 2 - 8 years old!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Hes beautiful, hope he finds a wonderful home soon. xxxx
well done for helping him.


----------



## Rebeccaxxx (Jul 20, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> Hes beautiful, hope he finds a wonderful home soon. xxxx
> well done for helping him.


Thanks catcoonz - he is so loving, he really deserves a nice lap to sit on  I was so surprised when I couldn't find his owners - I was convinced someone had to be missing him.


----------



## Kaynine (Jul 20, 2012)

Can't you just squeeze one more in


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Kaynine said:


> Can't you just squeeze one more in


I hope this remark was made at Rebecca and not myself.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Oh what a lovely looking boy. Have you searched all the online sites for lost cats - although the fact he was un-neutered probably says it all.


----------



## Rebeccaxxx (Jul 20, 2011)

Kaynine said:


> Can't you just squeeze one more in


I would love to but mitzy, my 8 year old cat isn't very friendly with other cats, and she is only just starting to accept my new cat malo, who came to live with us at the end of August, so I can't do it to her.


----------



## Rebeccaxxx (Jul 20, 2011)

Ang2 said:


> Oh what a lovely looking boy. Have you searched all the online sites for lost cats - although the fact he was un-neutered probably says it all.


yes I searched the sites, I registered him as found on one, I rang the local vets and sanctuaries, and I went door to door and spoke to all my neighbours and a few surrounding roads, and put leaflets through doors, but nothing.


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> I hope this remark was made at Rebecca and not myself.


at both, at both. We know you are full but hope is the last thing...


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

If my other cat pen was built i would gladly help but until its done i am completely stuck.


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

He is really cute though.


----------



## Rebeccaxxx (Jul 20, 2011)

merlin12 said:


> He is really cute though.


perhaps you would like him Merlin?


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

:001_wub: He is gorgeous, looks a proper cuddly boy like Jumpy...


----------



## Rebeccaxxx (Jul 20, 2011)

He loves cuddles, he will sit on your lap all night, but like all cats, it is on his terms


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Rebeccaxxx said:


> perhaps you would like him Merlin?


Uff, how would you get him all the way to sunny Spain


----------



## Rebeccaxxx (Jul 20, 2011)

merlin12 said:


> Uff, how would you get him all the way to sunny Spain


that might be pushing it!!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

EasyJet after rabies vaccination.


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

lol, there is always a solution for everything.


----------



## ribbon (Apr 16, 2012)

Ooh I'm sorely tempted. I live in Manchester and only have one furball atm. I don't know how Bagheera would take to another cat though, especially another male . Do you know what he's like with other cats at all?


----------



## Rebeccaxxx (Jul 20, 2011)

He is always pleased to see other cats and will give them a kiss on the nose to greet them. He hasn't shown any sign of aggression, he really likes fuss from his humans, he isn't too interested in other cats really just food and fuss!


----------



## groundhogdaze (Nov 12, 2009)

If he had been closer to Glasgow he would have been perfect for my friend.


----------



## ribbon (Apr 16, 2012)

I'll think it over today, I really like him but I don't know if I'm thinking with my head or my heart. I'd have the two of them fighting for my lap as my Bagheera loves lap cuddles too! He sounds perfect though. I'm in Crumpsall so not far from Bury either!


----------



## Rebeccaxxx (Jul 20, 2011)

ribbon said:


> I'll think it over today, I really like him but I don't know if I'm thinking with my head or my heart. I'd have the two of them fighting for my lap as my Bagheera loves lap cuddles too! He sounds perfect though. I'm in Crumpsall so not far from Bury either!


I guess you need to think about how you would introduce them, if you have enough room for them both to have their own space etc, and then you will know if you can take him on. He is a very calm laid back, relaxed and confident cat, so I think there is a good chance he will fit in with existing cats. How long have you had Bagheera? How is he with neighbourhood cats? For example my mitzy is very territorial and won't let any other cats into her garden, but my mum's cat thomas is kind and friendly to other cats.


----------



## Rebeccaxxx (Jul 20, 2011)

It looks as though we have a happy ending and a new home for him.


----------



## ribbon (Apr 16, 2012)

Excited


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Well Done both of you, i love happy endings.


----------

